# Old Stress Coat



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

I had a little 10 gallon comunity aquarium when I was in Highschool. I have been gone from the house for a few yours. And I was home this past weekend and I found some Streess COat that I hd left over when I had my tank. SO this stuff is at least 3-4 years old. Is i still good? Should I use it? COuld there be a problem? is there any kind of expiration date on this stuff???


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

Don't use that you cheap skate buy some more. I would not use it if its 3-4 years old.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

not worth the risk


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

if u are cheap like me and low on dough shake it up and use it.


----------



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

do not take the chance
$15 fish or $5 bottle of stress coat


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I wouldnt do it, throw it out and either buy another bottle or borrow some for the time being from a friend.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

That stuff is too cheap to buy to take the risk of using old stuff...re-invest.


----------

